

What The Heck Happened To Apple's iPad Sales? - scholia
http://www.businessinsider.com/apples-ipad-sales-weaker-than-expected-2013-7

======
NicoJuicy
Apple won't become cheaper.

They'll release a cheaper version for the asian market (not the richer
countries).

They are coöperating with car dealers / manufacturers with car / iOS
integration and they'll hope their future money comes from there (difference
car and iOS price is still huge, so people would easier buy an expensive iOS
device)

They'll release a new tv and new watch with again, higher margins then the
rest. Some of their current customer base will still buy them.

Overall market share will drop, margins will keep steady.

In 3-4 years, apple sees that they have to release a low-budget device because
their market share is insignificant and Android has a market dominance (on
phones and tablets)

Their bet on full integration on the car will be wrong, because Google was 10
steps ahead in that direction (AOPK and automatic driving cars anyone ..)

PS. Bought an Android device, using Tasker and Autovoice with NFC... Beat that
:)

------
kolektiv
In my own case, I'm planning on buying an iPad. I'm not though, because I
don't know when the _next_ one is coming out. The "fixed-ish" release cycle
can work against you in this way - I don't know how many people are currently
holding off purchase, and how much inventory they're sat on, but it wouldn't
surprise me if people are now trained in to significantly more spike-based
cyclic buying patterns than they've previously been.

------
coldtea
Nothing much. No new base model for a year, and a rumoured Retina mini around
the corner made people wait out.

Now, here's a better question: what the Heck Happened to good journalism?

